

Durov, Out For Good From VK.com, Plans A Mobile Social Network Outside Russia - itomatik
http://techcrunch.com/2014/04/22/durov-out-for-good-from-vk-com-plans-a-mobile-social-network-outside-russia/

======
hpriebe
What kind of potential do you think Telegram and other mobile messaging apps
that encrypt data have?

Specifically, do you think this sort of thing has potentially to provide a
virtual form of assembly? To communicate information to the Russian or other
censored masses?

What might this kind of technology's shortcomings be?

